# apple snails -- SO MANY EGGS!!!!!!



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I had one female apple snail last year. She laid 9 egg clutches and I thought that was excessive. 

Her two daughters have laid 35 (!!!!!!!) clutches between them since Dec. 24. It is never ending. They have not been in a tank with a male since mid-December. 

At first it was cute. Now I think they're just showing off. 

Fortunately, few of the clutches have hatched. In fact, I thought they weren't going to at all -- their Mom's eggs hatched in 2-3 weeks; these ones start hatching after 5-6 weeks, if at all. (Only 7 have hatched of the 35.)

Also, fortunately, many of the clutches (20 so far) slide off the glass during the night. I thought they might be sabotaging each other's clutches because I would see one momma snail sliding over/around a clutch and the next day it would be on the bottom.

Yes, I know I can just scrape the eggs off and throw them out, but it's mesmerizing to see just how many they can lay. Plus, I have assassin snails to feed.

I am seeing some interesting colours in these baby snails, though. Grandmom was brown, and Grandads were golden. Moms and Dads are all brown (with strongly olive undertones). Some of the babies are very pale yellow, some are olive with no stripes, a couple are blue-ish. I suspect that they'll all be brown striped by the time they're adults, though.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

If you grow them I'll take
Or trade some
.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I wouldn't mind getting some of those eggs and snails for my classroom  Super cool!


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Here are a couple of photos to show the range of colours the babies have. In the earlier generation, they were all pretty much brown at this stage. You can see Mom in the upper right of one photo and a couple of little malaysian trumpet snails, too.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Another photo of the different colours, and one showing an egg clutch hatching (for those who are unfamiliar with the fecundity of apple snails):


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

You should put them up for sale, I'd take some too….


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I will sell them when they're bigger and I have a better sense of how many/what colours I have. I usually just trade them to the LFS for food or plants, but I have put up a thread in the classifieds here before. That won't be for a while yet though.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

It looks like I'm getting some pink-ish baby snails, too:


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll trade for some for my shop.


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

April said:


> I'll trade for some for my shop.


Some of them are big enough to go, but most of them are still really tiny. The pink one in the video, for example, is about the size of the tip of my pinky finger; the other pink ones are smaller than that. The biggest ones are yellow, yellow striped, olive, and brown striped (the ones in the photo upthread).

What are you considering as trade? I would be interested in shrimp. i don't need any equipment, food, or plants.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have shrimp


----------



## MRSQ (May 15, 2014)

I msged you privately asking about if I can buy some snails and/or clutches off you to take home to PG. Hope that's okay. Thanks


----------



## pistachoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hm, I too would love some apple snails  The are so pretty!


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, I'm going to reply to the PMs I got shortly. Here are a few more photos to show size/colour. I'm still not sure how many/which ones I'm going to sell or trade.


----------



## sulcattasam (Jan 2, 2011)

I`m interested in some of your apple snails if you are willing to sell.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness they are beautiful... I too would probably take a couple off your hands if/when you are selling.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, the two moms each laid another egg clutch last night. They've been at it since mid-December, and I really thought that the clutches before this had to be the last ones. There hasn't been a male in the tank since a couple of weeks before they laid their first egg clutches. It's been over 40 between the two of them. :-/

I'm going to keep the one blue one as I don't see any other that colour among the wee ones yet. I'm going to hang onto the olive ones for a while, too; I'm pretty sure I have some more olive, but it's hard to tell.

I'm willing to sell/trade the others though and I will have more over the next few months. My preference is for local pick up (Abbotsford), bring your own container. I would trade for shrimp or nerite snails. I don't know what to charge yet if someone wants to buy instead. I think I have to put a post in the classified section anyway to comply with forum rules. I'll update this thread once I do that.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I posted a thread in the classified section.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

This is insane. 

I really thought they were slowing down/done, but last night both of them laid new egg clutches. This is a total of 50!!!!! egg clutches laid between the two of them since Dec. 24. There has been no male adult snail in the tank since mid-December. 

How/where are they hoarding so much sperm!?!?! Are they, in fact, tiny globular TARDIS and not apple snails at all?


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

52 

One of the new ones was built onto an already existing one, like an addition to a house.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Hahaha... tardis. ... yes, the secret to interdimensionsal storage - known only to snails 

If you have more babies you hatch out I'd love to grab a few snails from your next batch, your colours were SO pretty. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll have lots more soon. Some clutches are still hatching or getting ready to. And yes, the Moms have laid a few more clutches. I think it's 55 total now. Most of the babies are still very tiny right now. I'll update the thread with some photos soon and will give a heads up when they're ready to go.


----------



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey I have been looking for small snails to feed my puffer. Would you have any small ones I can have to breed ?


----------

